# TSW Thruxton



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, after about a year of debating, I've finally decided to go with the Thruxton's.....that is if I don't change my mind again. If anybody can tell me what setup they have and if you had to roll you fenders, it will help alot. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PhantomGoat (Dec 4, 2004)

*Tsw*

Not the Thruxton but just bought the TSW Luguna 18X8 245/40/18 all around, no fit issues and no fender roll. If you decide on the 18X9 for the rear the most common tire used is a 275/35/18 but it will require the fender lip to be rolled or cut; Good luck.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Talk to 6QTS11OZ. He's got a sweet set up.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, I've already talked to him. And thank you too Phantom.


----------

